# Help - Positive 'last minute' Ovulation How/Why?



## Scorpy (Oct 2, 2014)

Its day 31 of my 'average' 34 day cycles. This month was another constant negative ovulation test month.
My mum told me a full moon helps fertility   which is today - so i just thought what the hell lets pee on a stick one more time...and its blooming positive?! The first positive test ive had in months....ive usually given up testing by day 28 etc!

Is it possible to ovulate so late in a cycle that is due to start at the LATEST in 3 days?! That seems impossible, but what else could this mean   

Ive read Clomid can push back ovulation days? Or it could mean an LH abnormality?

Help


----------



## Scorpy (Oct 2, 2014)

WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON...I tested this morning using the Duel Hormone ovulation test - and for the first time I got the flashing smiley - Day 32? So thats yesterday and today for the first time in months I've gotten positive ovulation tests.
Obviously I was excited

But then..............
Day 32 has turned into *Day 1*!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

What on earth happened?


----------



## Scorpy (Oct 2, 2014)

Anyone have any idea about these tests?


----------



## Serenede (Oct 13, 2014)

Hi, 

I have heard that some people can get positive ovulation tests just before their period starts. It's not ovulation just a change in hormones. I get positive OPK's when pregnant x


----------



## Scorpy (Oct 2, 2014)

I had heard of that happening which is why I got a tad over excited  
I didn't seem to get the change in hormone at any other point in the month so typical it only happened at the end


----------



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

I've got PCOS and gave up on these tests because it was more or less constantly saying I was about to ovulate. I think if you have PCOS you can sometimes have high LH levels anyway which makes the tests meaningless. 
Good luck!
Sara. xx


----------



## FreyaRun (Nov 24, 2014)

There is something called a luteal phase defect which essentially means you ovulate and then start your period without enough time for fertilization and implantation to occur.  Maybe ask your clinic?


----------



## Scorpy (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks just looked into this and will query it at my appointment next week.
It seems connected to thyroid/prolactin as well which are areas which have cropped up in the past for me/ruled out as 'normal' so should be interesting.

I have had positive ovulation tests at a more normal time before though (Day 14 etc) just not for the last few months   - and my periods are regular - varying by a couple of days if anything.

I know these tests can cause a lot more anxiety and worry than good really, but sometimes they help to reassure you everything is ok or even to relieve the 'pressure' to DTD every other day(!)


----------

